# How to keep chickens away......?



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I really don't want a war with my neighbors but their chickens are forever in my yard. I've made it clear I don't like this as they dig up the garden etc. Anyone know what would keep them away? I was wondering if they don't like the smell of moth balls or something not too toxic. Thanks anyone who has ideas.
PQ


----------



## fastbackpony (Aug 30, 2006)

A dog would work - hopefully not a bird dog type - they would tear them up. But a nice guard dog - well trained - to protect your property would be a BIG discouragement to your neighbors chickens.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

SSS :shrug: or SPF

big rockpile


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

Build a coop and gather the eggs! Your neighbor will wonder what happened to his chickens and come to investigate.

Just kidding, but if you don't want them to free range at your place, you will have to talk to your neighbor about it. If you don't want a war, you may have to fence your area against the chickens. You have to decide how far you want to go with it. Maybe build a chicken tractor, and let them use it everyday, and send them home at night. :hobbyhors


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Chickens can't smell. I would just call them every time they were in the garden and nicely ask them to come and get the birds because they are digging in the garden. Be sure to smile A LOT!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I had one chicken that was bound and determined to cross the street and go to my only close neighbor. The neighbor shot him. Good on him. Stupid chicken.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

Tell them you are thinking about getting a dog and you wanted to warn them so they could keep their chickens put up so the dog wouldnt kill them. It might work for a little while until they figure out you didnt get a new dog.  
That worked when my neighbors got some ducks. I have a fence and didnt lie when I told them if the ducks came into my yard my dog would kill them. They kept them put up after that.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Paintball gun?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Put KFC signs around your yard


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Do you have fences? If so, check for small spaces the chooks can squeeze through, and fill them in.

If they fly over an existing fence, catch them one by one and clip ONE of their wings. They won't be able to get over the fence then, and if they try to fly, they'll be all wonky and won't get so high or so far.

If there are no fences, put one up!

Failing all that, tell your neighbour that you intend to spray your weeds with poison that is likely to kill the chooks if they eat it. You will be doing this on a regular basis until the weeds are eradicated. If he doesn't want his chooks poisoned, best to keep them out of your place!

I'm not sure that any dog would be helpful. My dog was very protective of my chooks! AND next-door's ducks! Even brought me an escaped budgie in her mouth once - totally uninjured (but a nervous wreck, understandably!). 

Definitely speak to your neighbour about it before doing anything drastic. A good neighbour will do his best to keep his animals from straying.


----------



## roughingit (Apr 6, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> SSS :shrug: or SPF
> 
> big rockpile


I like SFS better (Shoot, Fry, and Shut-up!)  

I also LOL'ed at the KFC sign suggestion though


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

put a fence up (or repair the one that there), problem solved.

There is a reason people say "fences make good neighbors".


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never had any luck keeping the chickens out of the garden without fencing one or the other. I love letting my chickens free range, but I love my gardens too. After one year of having the chickens dig up and destroy a lot of perennials, I gave in and the chickens are now confined behind a 4' tall fence.

If your neighbor has heavy breeds, a fence may work. If he's got light breeds, expect nothing without a cover will keep them in. I fenced mine, clipped the wings of those that chose to fly over, and shot those with clipped wings that still figured out how to escape. Dispatched my favorite rooster, as he figured it out, and then would get on the other side of the fence and call to the hens encouraging them to try to get over the fence. 

I'm hoping to have a fence around my perennial flower beds at some point, but until then the chickens are confined. I keep the vegetable garden fenced, but I have other critters that would lunch there if they could. 

I love my chickens, but I love my gardens too!

Cathy


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Fence. I think it really is your neighbor's responsibility to contain their livestock, but sometimes it is easier and better in the long run if you just fence off the areas you want to keep them out of, if you don't want to have a big hassle with neighbors.


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

maybe just put one in a pot for supper each week till they rgone.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> I had one chicken that was bound and determined to cross the street and go to my only close neighbor.


At long last, a definitive answer to the ever persistent question "Why did the chicken cross the road?" He was going to visit the neighbor.

I second the vote for a dog (and get one). Just keep your dogs confined to your property, and the chickens wont' come around. 

The fried chicken dinner sounds pretty good, too. :hobbyhors


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Nov 29, 2006)

dcross said:


> Paintball gun?


 :rotfl:


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Get the dog. Put a long wire along their side of your property, and tie your dog to the wire so he can run the length of it but not get on their property. If you get a young mongrel out of the Free column in the newspaper, You can almost bet he'll kill any chicken he can catch. (saves on dog food)LOL


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Boy howdy, I love this site! and realize how lucky I am to not have neighbors living anywhere close by.

One of my cousins went hunting on his place (next door) last year and complained about my chickens and guineas making racket (200 yds away  ). I told him I'd only had em about 15 years... he'd heard em for the first time...

So so so so glad I control the access to the electrical grid, and he, and other potentially unpleasant neighbors cannot access it!!!!


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Ya know if you got a dog it could just be a lil ankle biter. My folks have one and they bring that thing over here she thinks shes so big LOL. She chases the chickens but if the roo catches wind of her here she comes running back scared to death!!! LOL
Anyways, a small dog will chase chickens away.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

We thought that two dozen PEACOCKS from next door coming over was a problem. Well sir ,we sold 100. dollars in Feathers this last year. GO FIGURE ?
Now, if we could profit from all the Deer that hang out here ?
thedonkeyman


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your great replies. I didn't know chickens couldn't smell so moth balls wouldn't help. Hubby doesn't want a dog or to fence so I guess I'll have to deal with the neighbors. They are just renters and don't want to put money into the place. They are both disabled and have some mental challenges so we may just have to put up with this. We aren't in a position physically to help them fence and she doesn't want to keep them in chicken tractor. Perhaps the most diplomatic way is to keep encouraging them to start their own garden and then they will have to deal with the problem! Thanks again,
PQ


----------



## mainer (Aug 3, 2006)

My neighbor has free range chickens & altho they getinto the gardens(hers & mine),I consider them a blessing as they eat their weight in bugs-ticks,fleas & misquetos!! Besides,she gives me all the eggs I can use.lol The damage they do is miminal compared to the deer!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Get a plastic owl from the hardware store. There are rigid ones and ones that will turn their head. If they don't have one, they can order one for you. 

You could also fly a hawk shaped kite from a pole or top of a building. Orchard supply catalogs will have a lot of bird repellant devices, most will work with chickens.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

You know, fencing out chickens is super easy. Get some plastic step-in posts at the feed store (around $2 each) and some black plastic bird netting, four feet high. It comes in 50-foot rolls. The posts have hooks to grasp the netting, or you can use zip ties. When you step the posts in, lean them outward a bit so you can tighten the fencing to bring them vertical. Set the fencing so that the bottom several inches is laying on the ground outside the fence. That way, they can't come under the fence. Again, if they fly over, clip their wings. They're not likely to try anyway, since chickens don't like the no-top-rail deal you get with net fencing. You really need to keep them out or give up on your garden entirely. Chickens can really do a number on young plantings.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I just went through this, But Iam the one with the chickens.Talk to your neighbor,Let them know in a nice way. I respected mine,But he didnt have to be a butt about it. I now keep mine penned in thier fenced in yard.Maybe once a week I let them out on the weekend.If It doesnt work then I would let them know that I would be calling the sheriff if they ignore your request .Give them ample time to do something about the chickens.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Freezer camp.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

set up some sprinklers and when every you see them heading over turn them on. Hopefully when they are in range.


----------

